# Stadium Location



## .B. (Apr 13, 2006)

*Stadiums Built on Water (or almost on water)*

Stadiums Built on Water (or almost on water)


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Craven Cottage, the home of Fulham.

Venezia, (pretty obvious)

TPC Sawgrass "Stadium course" (17th green is an island)

Williamstown football ground in Melbourne


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

If you mean "next to water":

Millennium Stadium, Cardiff
City Ground, Nottingham
Recreation Ground, Bath
Gay Meadow, Shrewsbury
Qwest Field, San Francisco


----------



## .B. (Apr 13, 2006)

When a stadium is built very close to water they find water in 5 meters depth.So it is like it is on water.Building a stadium near water is much more expensive.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Be careful with the spamming...Maccabi


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Besiktas Inönü








before expansion
now it looks so

looking to asia


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Wow!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

That cricket stadium in India, on Marine drive.
MCG
Testradome


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

AT&T park


























Great American Ballpark and Paul Brown Stadium






















PNC Park


















Soldier Field




Cleveland Browns Stadium










Heinz Field


----------



## Meister2004 (Dec 23, 2005)

I love you rantanamo.
Thank you for the wonderful pictures in all this Threads.


----------



## .B. (Apr 13, 2006)

rantanamo you r my man!nice job!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Yankee Stadium is very easy to see from the Harlem River even though it isn't actually on it.


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> If you mean "next to water":
> 
> Millennium Stadium, Cardiff
> City Ground, Nottingham
> ...



BTW, Qwest Field is in Seattle not San Fransisco....


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Molde Stadion, Molde, Norway


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

You know I always thought that it would be cool to build a 20,000 to 50,000 seat flowting stadium. This then could be moved to diferent locations for events and rented out to cities. Probably not feasabel but who knows.


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

Telstra Dome, Melbourne













> Williamstown football ground in Melbourne


Haha, Burbank Oval, formaly Point Gellibrand oval, i was there not too long ago.

Nice little 10,000 ground, but the wind coming off the water plays hovac when the players go for goal. A great place to watch VFL football.

This place is on the point that juts out into the water and it has one small grandstand, so the wind just flies across the park.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Pic of Nottingham Forrest's City Ground...










I might be mistaking them for someone else but I believe they actually used to employ a guy in a little boat to retrieve balls that ended up in the river trent.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, thanks for those great pics rantanamo, has anyone hit a home run into the water in any of those baseball stadiums?


----------



## Rade (Mar 17, 2006)

Vicente Calderón, Madrid

Inches from Manzanares river, and with a highway under the tribune :nuts:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

NFLeuropefan said:


> BTW, Qwest Field is in Seattle not San Fransisco....


Sorry, couldn't remember the name of the new Giants baseball stadium (and still can't)...


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

eddyk said:


> I remember one game at AT&T park some guy was nearing a home run record or something.
> And I remember there were dozens of people out on the water in little boats and what not...
> 
> sure enough the guy hit the home run, the ball when into the water and people jumped in after it.
> ...


Some guy....oh you mean the most unpopular and most infamous player in baseball today---none other than Barry Bonds?


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
He's British. Baseball isn't big there.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Zorba said:


> ^^
> He's British. Baseball isn't big there.


lol, Im American and soccer isnt big here---but I would know about some guy who bangs one of the Spice Girls, wears fancy sunglasses, and is the object for masturbation for an present cast member of E.R.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

And I know about Ronaldo. Everyone knows about him. You can see the glare off his head in the sun from America.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Barry Bond? Is he realted to James?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Durbsboi, the Athens stadium was full of water from the historical place of Marathon s lake for the opening ceremony..but it seems that your education is just full of toilet water..Thank you


I agree Daniel. 

And wow, Munich stadium is very nice in those images!


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Rexfan2 said:


> Wouldn't it be wise to just rebuild the end stand so the ball doesn't go into the river???


No, I'm pretty sure it was built this way on purpose or they could have just put up a taller outfield stand. They know the dimensions to right field there aren't super huge, so its definitely on purpose.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> No need to get all defensive!
> Obviously you envy it


to be quite honest I kinda do


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Durbsboi, the Athens stadium was full of water from the historical place of Marathon s lake for the opening ceremony..but it seems that your education is just full of toilet water..Thank you


thank you for that history lesson, now I can filter myself become clean once again.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Well then durbs, no need to get all defensive next time I ask if Athens Stadium counts because it was filled with water which - may I add - drained in less than 4 minutes!


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

*Gretna*

Gretna from the Scottish Second devision are thinking about buildin a stadium in the Solway Firth. link It was posted on April 1st but it is actually real.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

City Ground, Nottingham (Nott. Forest) 30,600
on Trent


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Craven Cottage is by far my favourite
Home of Fulham FC in London SW6
*Bulit 1896 on the River Thames*


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

ReddAlert said:


> lol, Im American and soccer isnt big here---but I would know about some guy who bangs one of the Spice Girls, wears fancy sunglasses, and is the object for masturbation for an present cast member of E.R.


I assure you that even in its diminished form there, 'soccer' is bigger in the USA than baseball is here. Only sport trivia nerds like myself will have heard of Barry Bonds in the UK (and I would have difficulty naming another current player). David Beckham on the other hand is one of the world's most recognised people - even by people who have never watched a game of football, partly due to his status with the celebrity media. Therefore it's not a representative comparison. Remember also that even the 'World Series' stretches no further across the American border than Toronto.

I don't want to sound insular or disrespectful. I have actually been to a baseball match in the US (not MLB) - Texas Longhorns v [can't remember] and tried to get into it. As a sport, it is very idiosyncratic, especially with its very specific stadium styles and design flourishes such as the common incorporation of water beyond the outfield.

I'm just saying give us Brits a break when it comes to our very patchy knowledge of baseball. The game and its players are not well known but the architecture of its stadia is nonetheless appreciated by many here.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess that makes me special because I know both

However it may be true that the MLB might only cross the border to Toronto, the league is followed much more passionately in Latin America than it is in the United States.


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Karaiskaki football stadium + the Peace & Friendship Arena in Athens (Pireas)







































Not as spectacular as some of those right on the water though! :runaway:


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

what about the Rungnado May Day Stadium? isn't that right by a body of water


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

EADGBE said:


> I assure you that even in its diminished form there, 'soccer' is bigger in the USA than baseball is here. Only sport trivia nerds like myself will have heard of Barry Bonds in the UK (and I would have difficulty naming another current player). David Beckham on the other hand is one of the world's most recognised people - even by people who have never watched a game of football, partly due to his status with the celebrity media. Therefore it's not a representative comparison. Remember also that even the 'World Series' stretches no further across the American border than Toronto.
> 
> I don't want to sound insular or disrespectful. I have actually been to a baseball match in the US (not MLB) - Texas Longhorns v [can't remember] and tried to get into it. As a sport, it is very idiosyncratic, especially with its very specific stadium styles and design flourishes such as the common incorporation of water beyond the outfield.
> 
> I'm just saying give us Brits a break when it comes to our very patchy knowledge of baseball. The game and its players are not well known but the architecture of its stadia is nonetheless appreciated by many here.


Wait, wait, hold the phone. BASEBALL has specific stadium styles? It's the only sport I can think of where the field itself can be molded into virtually any shape for the field, and VERY few parks incorporate water into it.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

EADGBE said:


> I assure you that even in its diminished form there, 'soccer' is bigger in the USA than baseball is here. Only sport trivia nerds like myself will have heard of Barry Bonds in the UK (and I would have difficulty naming another current player). David Beckham on the other hand is one of the world's most recognised people - even by people who have never watched a game of football, partly due to his status with the celebrity media. Therefore it's not a representative comparison. Remember also that even the 'World Series' stretches no further across the American border than Toronto.
> 
> I don't want to sound insular or disrespectful. I have actually been to a baseball match in the US (not MLB) - Texas Longhorns v [can't remember] and tried to get into it. As a sport, it is very idiosyncratic, especially with its very specific stadium styles and design flourishes such as the common incorporation of water beyond the outfield.
> 
> I'm just saying give us Brits a break when it comes to our very patchy knowledge of baseball. The game and its players are not well known but the architecture of its stadia is nonetheless appreciated by many here.


yeah, I figure that baseball wouldnt be popular over there when you guys got cricket to play. And your probally on about the soccer being more popular here than baseball is there. I remember Real Madrid and Manchester United coming to Chicago and packing the stadium--although I heard that many of the people were there to see some Mexican team play. I also have heard that Euro league soccer is watched more in America than our own MLS is. 

The stadium is one of the coolest part of baseball. The atmosphere may not be as rowdy with all the hooligans in soccer....but its a pleasant experience.


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

EADGBE said:


> I assure you that even in its diminished form there, 'soccer' is bigger in the USA than baseball is here. Only sport trivia nerds like myself will have heard of Barry Bonds in the UK (and I would have difficulty naming another current player). David Beckham on the other hand is one of the world's most recognised people - even by people who have never watched a game of football, partly due to his status with the celebrity media. Therefore it's not a representative comparison. Remember also that even the 'World Series' stretches no further across the American border than Toronto.
> 
> I don't want to sound insular or disrespectful. I have actually been to a baseball match in the US (not MLB) - Texas Longhorns v [can't remember] and tried to get into it. As a sport, it is very idiosyncratic, especially with its very specific stadium styles and design flourishes such as the common incorporation of water beyond the outfield.
> 
> I'm just saying give us Brits a break when it comes to our very patchy knowledge of baseball. The game and its players are not well known but the architecture of its stadia is nonetheless appreciated by many here.


True, but on the same note, probably less than 5% of the people in this country can name a soccer player besides Freddy Adu, and even he isn't very famous.....


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal Olympic Stadium


----------



## DeMaFrost (Jun 25, 2004)

Wrigley Field. Not downtown in the background but the beautiful Lakeview neighborhood skyrises instead










I'm sure some other forumers have pictures of Downtown from the park


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Riquelme said:


> These pics are all so impressive that I'm well ashamed of our stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> :nocrook:


Where is it?


Some of the US stadiums have really stunning views of their skylines.
PNC Park in Pittsburgh is my favourite so far.


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wrigley Field, Chicago































Looking North






























The cranes for Trump Tower can be seen






























From The anti-cheesehead


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^ Haha, how long ago did they build bleachers on top of the buildings across the street? Is that a recent development, or have they been there for a while? Could that be considered the first stadium with a street running through it? Maybe the first stadium with people's houses in it?


----------



## coexist (Jul 30, 2007)

BoulderGrad said:


> ^^ Haha, how long ago did they build bleachers on top of the buildings across the street? Is that a recent development, or have they been there for a while? Could that be considered the first stadium with a street running through it? Maybe the first stadium with people's houses in it?


The houses across the street from the stadium are a completely seperate entity from Wrigley Field. It's just that they can see into the stadium from their roofs and decided to capitalize on it (and the fact that Wrigley has a low capacity) by putting bleacher seats on top of the roofs. It's been the cause of many disputes between the Cubs, who felt their revenue was being robbed, and the owners of the houses.

This is pretty much a unique situation in baseball today - most stadiums are not built where private homes can see inside of them so easily anymore. There was a time where this was more common though, and usually resulted in "spite fences" being put up by ballclubs, by making the outfield walls so high that it was impossible to see in from across the street. Shibe Park, Ebbets Field, and even to an extent Fenway Park's Green Monster are all examples of this. This still happens in the modern-day, although using stands/scoreboards/ads/etc. instead of just extending outfield walls - for example, the current scoreboard at Yankee Stadium, that wraps around the entire outfield and was put up in 1976, was largely done to keep people across River Avenue from looking in to the Stadium and seeing the action. This is being replicated in the new stadium. However, since most new stadiums aren't built in high residential areas, or areas with preexisting buildings around the stadium tall enough to see in, this usually isn't a problem anymore.


----------



## Riquelme (Aug 12, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Where is it?


Genk, Belgium. The pic was taken on top of a mine dump. Genk is a former mine city.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Ashburton Grove photos from Flickr


----------



## Goothrey (Jul 31, 2006)

Wikipedia


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Goothrey said:


> Wikipedia


Roy Stadium in Austin is going to look nice after all the Austin Towers Are Built


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

What about the Super Dome. Its my Favorite.










Doesn't the tattered roof just add to the blown out windows?
haha

O come on, if we cant joke about Katrina then WTF?


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

American Airlines Center in Dallas










AlamoDome in San Antonio


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's more of Newlands Cricket Ground which is in Cape Town, South Africa:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love when stadiums are located right next to the CBD surrounded by skyscrapers...it gives the view a whone new definition.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Pittsburgh has the best set up for Baseball and Football right there on the rivers


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

Los Angeles. Dodger Stadium in foreground, Staples Center in background. Picture from visitingdc.com


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

An other one of the Olympic Stadium in Montreal :cheers:


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Marckymarc said:


> Los Angeles. Dodger Stadium in foreground, Staples Center in background. Picture from visitingdc.com


the view you would get of the skylines from the top tiers would be amazing if dodger stadium was the other way around


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya, whos the genius that built it facing away from the stadium?


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

Dallasbrink said:


> Ya, whos the genius that built it facing away from the stadium?


Emil Praeger of Praeger-Kavanaugh-Waterbury. Actually he had no choice in the matter--you can't build a baseball stadium so that the sun sets in the batter's eyes. That shot is facing south-west into the sunset.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

o...well.....


----------



## aavmarine (Jun 8, 2007)

*Downtown Indianapolis*

Here are a couple of pics from our AAA Baseball (Victory Field). Also, once Lucas Oil Stadium is completed this August for our Indianapolis Colts it will also have a great view of our downtown thru the retractable window.

























































The RCA Dome will be knocked down starting this April








Looking out on the party deck


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

engenhão in rio de janeiro


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

engenhao is very beautiful stadium!! i saw on youtube kids skating near the stadium!

will they extend it? the kop seems a litle small.


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Montreal Olympic Stadium


Stunnig!


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

A cracker from the Asian forum: Busan, Asiad Stadium :applause:


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Its Called new Busch stadium and has the Budweiser tightontron.


----------



## STLCardsBlues1989 (Jan 19, 2008)

Busch Stadium is nice. 

Here's another view: 








http://www.rroofers.com/images/projects-busch.jpg









http://www.mlbroadtrip.com/images/photos/2006/newbuschfront.jpg 

You can see the Old Courthouse, the Adams Mark, the Arch, and Millenium Hotel (the round one) and some other buildings I don't know.


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

Millenium Stadium, Cardiff, UK


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

Ashton Gate - Home of Bristol City, UK (Lower League club)


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

*Football concepted stadiums connected to subway/metro/light rail etc*

As for football stadium, I like it better with no running track and good metro connection - I mean an ideal football stadiums should have no running track to provide people with better sightlines and should be located near subway/metro station to provide people with easy access to stadium. 

Being a Korean, I can tell you stadiums in Seoul and Daejeon meet those requirements now. Stadiums in Suwon and Ulsan will be able to meet those requirements in the future because they are scheduled to be connected to light rail in no later than 2013.

As for foreign stadiums I know Santiago Bernabeu is located near metro station. What about others and how far are they from metro station?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New GS stadium will have a Metro station
(nest to the highway. At the end of the "lion" walk"
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9409/68233855jz9.jpg
the metro station will be at the other site of the highway.
http://aycu37.webshots.com/image/25116/2000429642851509156_rs.jpg


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> New GS stadium will have a Metro station
> (nest to the highway. At the end of the "lion" walk"
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9409/68233855jz9.jpg
> the metro station will be at the other site of the highway.
> http://aycu37.webshots.com/image/25116/2000429642851509156_rs.jpg


GS stadium will be more fantasic with easy access to stadium. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Wembley National Stadium has since its creation in the 1920s been connected to the undergound/railway networks of London. It is currently served by two underground stations - Wembley Central Station and Wembley Park Station - as well as one mainline station, Wembley Stadium Station.


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Most 'well connected' stadium if it is built (which it should be within next 4 years)will be the new Brentford FC stadium in London on Lionel road site. Hopefully someone can post a pic of renderings as I am not able to but basically it is built within a triangle and this triangle are all train/metro lines.


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

Estadio do Dragão is connected to the subway with a station just in front.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Is there a stadium with a metro station inside?


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

The Metrodome (multi-purpose 64,000 seater) in Minneapolis has its own light rail station, as will the new Twins ballpark (2010, which will also serve as a hub for commuter rail as well) which will have a two level station inside the structure. The new Gophers (American) Football Stadium (2009) will be directly on the new Central Corridor LRT line (2014).


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

St James's Park has a metro line running underneath one of the stands


----------

